# Virosol and tyres



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

Just a quicky. Does Virosol destroy tyre rubber at all if using on your wheels?

Cheers
mac


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

no, what dilution are you using?


----------



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

Im not yet, will be using for the first time next weekend. What dilution would you recommend?

BTW, would it also be a good idea to use virosol as a first wash to completely strip the bodywork if im planning on going the whole clay / polish / wax route?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

from this thread viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764

neat for heavily soiled wheels or up to 1 in 10

there was a thread also recently about using it on the car


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> there was a thread also recently about using it on the car


That was mine:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=126263


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

I spray it on the tyres as well as the wheels - then use a sponge with soapy water and it brings the tyres up a treat before applying tyre shine


----------

